# Alaska or Switzerland?



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Trying to decide where to go for the next vacation, and am inbetween Alaska or Switzerland. Tell me where you would rather go and why.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Depends on what you're going to be doing. Both places are opposite ends of the spectrum with how things work.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> I have not been to Switzerland so I cant make a true comparrison. What I can say is that last Christmas I spent 8 days in Alaska riding/teaching at Alyeska and it was the most kick ass place to ride I have experienced. Keep in mind though that this a place to free ride; when I was there they had no park set up (plenty of great natural features to get funky on which I like better) The night riding is phenomenal and the scenery just is jaw dropping! Very little crowds and Alaska locals are super chill. The only negative I can say is that since parks don`t seem to be a big priority, many of the locals don`t understand park ettiquete and do not wait thier turn to hit a feature so it can be a bit dicey and don`t expect the other guy to yield any right of way. The snow is almost always kick ass by Christmas and the North Face off chair 6
> is just out of this world with nearly 2000 verticle feet at 40 plus degree pitch.
> 
> Anchorage is a great town and if you do go there take one night to hit the original Alaskan Buch co...:thumbsup:


Thanks for the info! I did some research on alyeska last night and the base there is only 250ft!

burtonavenger, I am looking for more backcountry type boarding with fresh powder vs. a place all thrashed up & all icy with people everywhere. 
I am leaning toward alaska because I have herd that switzerland is alot like colorado, and I just want to try somewhere new.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

BurtonAvenger summed it up pretty well in one sentence.

But let me elaborate a bit more on what he means by that. I've been lucky enough to have been in both places, so I'm not just shooting from the hip. I assume that since you're asking this in a snowboard forum that we're talking about going snowboarding....so let's limit the timeframe to a 5-month stretch from Dec through April.

Switzerland is flat out gorgeous. It's flat out expensive too - now more so than ever with the crappy dollar/euro exchange rate. Most Swiss speak english, but still depending on which part of the country you'd visit you'll get a heavy dose of either french or german. Food is great. Beer is great. Late night discotech raves can be quite memorable. Snowboarding - to get to the heart of the matter - can be really good. You've got more freeride / big mountain orientated resorts as well as several with world class pipes / parks. If there's not good snow early on, the trip could be less about snowboarding and more about the "vacation" (i.e. drink, eat, start smoking if you don't already, and party with eastern euros till the sun comes up).

Alaska is an ENTIRELY different experience.

And if you're talking about Alaska, I guess you'd separate that into trying to go to a pretty darn good resort like Alyeska versus going for heli time. If you're talking a place like Alyeska, Snowolf hit a lot on the head. It's an awesome freeride mountain that gets a poop load of snow. Dec thru like mid Feb can be downright nasty with big storms and reduced daylight. The lodge right there is pretty nice with all the amenities. Girdwood close by has some good local spots, but if you're looking for alaskan cougars and/or some semblance of night life, you'd have to head into Anchorage. Even there, we're not talking euro style / whistler / "resort" community. It's fairly WT (in a good ol' boy way), and the discussions at the bar might be about fishing, hunting, snowmachining, drinking, etc.

But if you're really looking for a memorable time, are ready to rough it a bit, and have the ability to ride steep and deep terrain, getting laps in a heli in AK has ABSOLUTELY NO COMPARISON. It is the mecca of big mountain freeriding. Go in good riding shape. Go prepared for little to no amenities. Don't go unless you've taken an avalanche course, know how to dig out your buddy, and have at least a beacon, shovel, probe & good pack. Go with a crew that fills one heli so that you're not an odd man out. Go with people at roughly the same riding ability. Go prepared to do plenty of day drinking on a "down day." Go prepared for mulitple down days. Don't go for less than 7 to 10 days. Go during March and April.

I spent most of this past April up in Haines (my 3rd time). I've got over a dozen blog posts about my trip archived on the link below, just scroll down and you'll see them all under "Chappy's Daily Alaska Heli & Sled Lovefest"...

Porters Tahoe Blog 

Slightly more than just two cents worth, but hope it helps.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

TahoeChappy said:


> BurtonAvenger summed it up pretty well in one sentence.
> 
> But let me elaborate a bit more on what he means by that. I've been lucky enough to have been in both places, so I'm not just shooting from the hip. I assume that since you're asking this in a snowboard forum that we're talking about going snowboarding....so let's limit the timeframe to a 5-month stretch from Dec through April.
> 
> ...



wow very nice! Ive never done a heli drop but would for sure want to try it. Ill check out your blogs


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

So if you weren't thinking of a heli trip, then Alyeska would do just fine. Don't worry about the base elevation - especially if you're thinking of going before mid March as you'll have less of a chance for rain instead of snow. And not to steer you off of AK, but it you haven't been to Tahoe with its 14 resorts all within 2 hours of each other, then you're missing out on a trip that should be on your life "to do" list...


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

I have never been to Tahoe, but I will for sure go there probably this season. This is my big trip for the year I am planning, and am going with most of my family, and my parents are paying for me because it is my graduation present. I really want to do a heli drop & I read/looked at your blogs and they are simply unbelievable. The one problem with the heli drop is #1 no one I am going with is even near experienced enough to do a heli drop & #2 Its a shit load of money. I looked at the SEABA website and they have the snowcat boarding which is a lot more affordable, but still I don't know if anyone I will be going with has near the experience or skill to do back country boarding/ski. Our trip will be in Mid march so aleyska may not be the choice selection. But I am now leaning toward Alaska because I am looking for something geared toward chappy & snowolfs descriptions & everything in AK is a lot cheaper.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

My .02 cents if no one is of that level don't do it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

What do you suggest then besides just saying don't do it. Because I am with you on that one, I don't really want to go heli skiing all by my self. It would still be amazing, but I would rather have someone to go with.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Based on what you continue to say, you can't go wrong with Alyeska. All I meant by my "mid March" comment is that depending on Mother Nature and the season, of course, you could get some rain at the base. But then again you could get that at ANY pacific / more maritime snowpack resort from Whistler down to Tahoe.

As another comment on Tahoe, besides all the numerous resorts that are on par or better than Alyeska when talking big mountain / freeride (Sugar Bowl, Squaw, Alpine, Rose, Kirkwood), there is a good cat service Welcome to Pacific Crest Snowcats, Skiing and Snowboarding at Lake Tahoe, California that can "ease" you into experiencing some backcountry riding. But then again, you've got heli and snowcat possibilities while in Alyeska / Girdwood as well.

So go to Alyeska and plan another trip some other time to Tahoe. You'll be stoked......


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Kyle09 said:


> What do you suggest then besides just saying don't do it. Because I am with you on that one, I don't really want to go heli skiing all by my self. It would still be amazing, but I would rather have someone to go with.


Just as I typed, if you're ever thinking of riding in the backcountry, you NEED to get the proper gear, take the proper classes, and ease into it. Totally agree with BurtonAvenger and now that I know that you're not at that level, one of the best introductions to the backcountry is with a snowcat service like is available in Alyeska.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

TahoeChappy said:


> Based on what you continue to say, you can't go wrong with Alyeska. All I meant by my "mid March" comment is that depending on Mother Nature and the season, of course, you could get some rain at the base. But then again you could get that at ANY pacific / more maritime snowpack resort from Whistler down to Tahoe.
> 
> As another comment on Tahoe, besides all the numerous resorts that are on par or better than Alyeska when talking big mountain / freeride (Sugar Bowl, Squaw, Alpine, Rose, Kirkwood), there is a good cat service Welcome to Pacific Crest Snowcats, Skiing and Snowboarding at Lake Tahoe, California that can "ease" you into experiencing some backcountry riding. But then again, you've got heli and snowcat possibilities while in Alyeska / Girdwood as well.
> 
> So go to Alyeska and plan another trip some other time to Tahoe. You'll be stoked......


That's what I was thinking, I am just worried that my dad/brother who are both intermediate skiers will not be game for hitting up a snowcat tour, especially my dad because he hates deep powder. Hopefully they will just balls up and go with me. I have been backcountry a couple times in Colorado, and it the best boarding i have ever experienced.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

TahoeChappy said:


> Just as I typed, if you're ever thinking of riding in the backcountry, you NEED to get the proper gear, take the proper classes, and ease into it. Totally agree with BurtonAvenger and now that I know that you're not at that level, one of the best introductions to the backcountry is with a snowcat service like is available in Alyeska.


I have been twice with an old friend that tears shit up, we didn't do any too intense, but we went down some crazy steep bowls and there were times were I though I was for sure going to get suaced, but I was able to hold my own....most of them time

Edit: I Definitally dont have the proper gear or training to do REAL backcountry stuff like the pics in your blog.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Kyle09 said:


> That's what I was thinking, I am just worried that my dad/brother who are both intermediate skiers will not be game for hitting up a snowcat tour, especially my dad because he hates deep powder. Hopefully they will just balls up and go with me. I have been backcountry a couple times in Colorado, and it the best boarding i have ever experienced.


Well, you might have to go han solo on the cat. Similar ability level isn't as critical on a cat as heli, but you certainly don't wanna take someone who either struggles in powder and/or doesn't view that as their idea of fun. Honestly, the conditions will dictate a lot of what you'd want to do anyway, so plan the trip with the hope / option of getting a day in the cat and let your dad / brother make a game time decision when there.

And still nothing but full thumbs up with all the feedback you've provided on going to Alyeska...


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah I think I am going to start making reservations for aleyska. Very stoked for this vacation! Thanks for the help chappy,snowolf, & avenger:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Edit: Now you got any recommended runs/secret spots/kickers for me!


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

wow very nice thanks for all the info and pics!!:thumbsup:


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

well it seems that the AK phillic mob has convinced you of your destination, so what can i say?

i haven't been to AK, but i hear that altho it is snow sure, the sort of weather conditions that create such a winter paradise, can also see you stuck in the lodge for days on end, either due to blizzard; seriously sub zero temps; or just plain good old white out.

to the other extreme, switzerland, being stuck in the middle of eurolandia, can be less snow sure. even zermatt can be limited in its fun capacity and it has a year round glacier to ride. 

i don't know where you live, so i cannot comment on accessibility; but international flights go into geneva and then it is 90 minutes drive to most west swiss resorts, such as zermatt. 

costs are high. they do not have the euro, but the swiss franc still. but that doesn't prevent the cost of accommod and lift tix from being 'fuck me' expensive. also they speak mainly french or german, altho some can get by with anglais... just.

i cannot say whether SUI is like COL; (i haven't been to the latter) but if COL has all the types of terrain you need to become terrified of what yo umight try, and can provide you with several thousand meters of descent per run, then yeah, its like COL.

chose carefully.... i think they are the two polar opposites on potential weather, but identical with regard to the sort of topography they can offer.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Actualy, for the most part Anchorage and Alyeska have pretty benign weather. It is a maritime climate and as such is milder than the majority of Alaska such as inland (Fairbanks) or the north slope. We have far worse weather on a regular basis on Mt. Hood than Alyeska sees, so I would`nt be too concerned about weather at Alyeska or the Chugatch Range in general. Expect temps to be in the upper teens on most days (though it can get to -10 or even -20 in Anchorage, though that is fairly rare. When I rode in Fairbanks, it was -38 but it is a dry cold so it did not feel as bad as a typical day in Michigan at 10 above!
> 
> Kyle:
> 
> I am planning two trips to Alaska this year. One over Christmas to teach and do some riding in my off time and then later around the beginning of March to hook up with Chugatch Powder Guides and do some cat ridings, maybe heli if the money is there. I am flexible on timing so if you decide to go for Alaska, we might be able to coordinate this like a mini meet. I will be driving up to Fairbanks for a few days again this year as well.


Mini meet would be tight! I think I will be probably leaving friday march 13th(friday 13) But most likly will be going saturday the 14th. But I will be there in the time frame of march 13 thew possibly the 23rd. I still need to get all my reservations and everything figured out also. My parents are paying for this one so they have more control of it than I do, because we have a timeshare deal and im sure they will be wanting to use that, but who knows. Ill let you know the exact dates when i will be there when I find out, it should be pretty quickly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Kyle09 said:


> Trying to decide where to go for the next vacation, and am inbetween Alaska or Switzerland. Tell me where you would rather go and why.


hahaha sounds like a question from blind date 

if u were an animal which animal wud u be? lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Kyle09 said:


> Trying to decide where to go for the next vacation, and am inbetween Alaska or Switzerland. Tell me where you would rather go and why.


I would go to Utah... Why you ask? Because the got the FREAKING BEST SNOW IN THE WORLD and incredible resorts to match it. Can't wait till next season, I will prob stay 7 to 10 days there. 

Switzerland has had a couple of rough years with lack of good snow, I hope they finally get a break this season .


----------

